# [SOLVED] problems with Format Factory &amp; camtasia studio ???



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hay guys, Problem;
*** Recently I got a program "camtasia Studio" to screen capture information from U-Tube and others. It worked put two things happen.
(1) streaming resulted in a super big store file
(2) when I when to convert the file DVD file usin AVI(Video)/MP4(audio) it cause a Screen black out and scramble my sys. I also reduce or recorded at a smaller frame size to reduce the file size. 

Camtasia Producers have a error report stating there was a problem with camtasia MP4 causing several problems. 

Their suggestion is using a program "mediainfo", that would allow camtasia to import Format Factory, allowing camtas. capture video/aidio to be converted to avi or other file form. they also suggested mp4/h 264 (AVC) or wmv

Does this make sence???

Not being a super wiz, with iether program, I am not sure how to do this nor use tell Camtas. file to use the imported to convert the file.

One other question to deal with this??? 
*** does the stream rate Speed(dsl net speed) have any thing to do with the size of the file recorded???

Will you guys explain to my burnt out brain what is going on before my prosthetic foot has a field day with my head. 

Also will you guys kindly tell me where to as a question about the Different types of DVD's I am mix up here There are watershield/silver laquar, and a bunch more. I have a list of best.better,good, bad to buy DVD's but it does not explain this watershield/silver laquar stuff???
Marry Christmas guys.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*



Direct Current said:


> (1) streaming resulted in a super big store file


this is because you are using a low compression codec when recording - have a look at which compression settings you are using and change the recording compression settings to use a higher compression codec - H264 is the best and that can be from DivX or other codec suppliers. You can install the K-Lite codec pack which will give you a number of codecs to choose from.



> (2) when I when to convert the file DVD file usin AVI(Video)/MP4(audio) it cause a Screen black out and scramble my sys. I also reduce or recorded at a smaller frame size to reduce the file size.


When you say a screen blackout - do you mean the whole screen or just the media player's screen? Sometimes if you are trying to play a huge file (files in tens or hundreds of GB) it can stall or freeze your system because it is using all your system resources.




> Camtasia Producers have a error report stating there was a problem with camtasia MP4 causing several problems.
> 
> Their suggestion is using a program "mediainfo", that would allow camtasia to import Format Factory, allowing camtas. capture video/aidio to be converted to avi or other file form. they also suggested mp4/h 264 (AVC) or wmv


first up: mediainfo is just a program that will tell you information on video (and other media) files - it tells you the format & codecs used for both video and audio, the bitrates, frames per second and much, much more. It does not convert, play or do anything else other than analyse the video.

I have found sometimes Camtasia doesn't like some mp4 codecs - there are many versions of the H264 codec for example - some of which Camtasia doesn't like.

I think what the Camtasia support people may have been telling you to do was to use Format Factory to convert the large Camtasia generated video to DVD friendly format, though I'm not sure why, as, if you set Camtasia up properly it will give you reasonable sized files that are fine to burn to DVD - I do this regularly with no problem using DVD Flick.



> One other question to deal with this???
> *** does the stream rate Speed(dsl net speed) have any thing to do with the size of the file recorded???


no - internet speed has nothing to do with the size of the recorded file - it is ALL to do with the compression settings. 

I put up a video on Youtube for you to look at some time ago where I go through setting up the recording compression settings I use - you may not have all the codecs I choose from but you should have some version of H264 to use - post a screenshot of your drop down list (seen at 2:29) and I may be able to advise you which codec to try.

An easier way of saving Youtube videos to file is to use one of the many Youtube downloaders available - eliminates the need to use Camtasia for this job.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

Hay Zulu many thanks for setting me strait. Going to go back and give it another try 

The back screen was the hole screen but it only occured when I was editing it and converted into AVI/mp4 from camtasia. 

You may very well be right about not liking the MP4 and this may be what they are telling me. I put in a call to them via support to get them to explain more. //Plus\\ I found a lot of other problems with my sys at that time that could have cause the black screen. Those problems have got fixed and for some weird reason sys was not updating sence 2009 but it said it was. Took me all day long to get the update straighten out. It catching them bug now and run like a super charged spark plug. 


I have the codecs K-lite and made a copy of you video to replay and look at again. 

Hope you christmas went well 

Been away from my camera so long I forgot how to use it, Had to go back and read the manual again Hehehehe

Thank a million Zulu. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

Zulu, I am in shock my good friend!!! 
I have not been on Camtasia Studio since, before my computer troubles, was a bit unsettled that I may have cause all the troubles fooling around with it and did not want to have to go thru that mess again. 

Wel I finally got my nerves together together and crank it up and I was letterially lifted off my feet. WOW WEEEEE WOW WOW!!!!!!

Camtasia Studio is doing things that are amazing. It runs better/faster/ ask me questions/plays much better and douse what I expeceted it to do. I tryed a few things last night to see how it would respond to U-tube, and several other I work with and it did great. I have two file save as Camtasia, tomorrow after dinner I am going to try to convert the to AVI for putting on DVD. I have notice the size of the file is very much smaller them the first one's I did of the same recording.( well below the GB size) 

I believe that what every effect my sys problems, also effect my ability to use many of my computer programs functions and using a lot of store space. 

Thanks for bearing with me thru it all, you where a lot lot lot of help.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

no problems DC - always happy to help :grin:


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

*Hay Zulu I am flabber gasted my friend.*

I when from recording screen capture catasiam to production DviX (here I got an up dated Ver) {{ recorded segmnet was 29.7 GB on Dvix AVI with H265 audio}}, then went to metinfo to look at the info by using right click oof the mouse. It then gave the chose to use FormFactory AVI. WoW it went from 29.7GB to 1.087 MB with picture purfect video with HD quality Audio. It appears that also the Upgrade Dvix has the capacity to recorded it to DVD also which it came up asking me if that is what I wanted to do. I need to get a few more hours sleep. Today is going to be one busy day,Tell about that later, Then after I get one project done in shop, I am going to give it a try. 

I am convence that the problems I had with my system did cause me problems in using camtasia the first time. I still wondere if you guys might have fix all this while I was not looking Hehehehe. Take care me man,


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

Zulu, I know your not on:smile: but wanted to get back with you a tell you that i have, ua excuse me, you dome well O B one!!! i was very scessful in getting my recording made in Camtasia studio and getting it converted to AVi DAD ready then from Format factory to DVD Fkicks with excelant wide screen picture quality. Many thanks. I think I said this before but it worth repeating. I did Use Dvix on the first one and noted that Dvix had an upgrade the interfears with some of my other program and provent me from recording, so I removed the upgrade and stuck with the Dvix that came with Camtasia. :dance: Thanks for putting me on to Camttasia. 

Ua got a new question to ask you How do you add a clip from the LIb or callout to the fron of the recording you produce with out getting the audio and video to main recording out of sync?

O, need to say something about the camera I got. Thank for helping me pic one out. I was playing with it and was amazed as to how it would get so close to an object and magify it with very clear visibility, WOW. It is even better then the one I have on my camera I use to see small micro size electronic to solder by. Might have to get one to replace the old one later.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

when you add anything - audio or video the audio & video sync shouldn't be affected as they are usually linked - so if one moves the other goes with it. Have you had sync problems?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: problems with Format Factory & camtasia studio ???*

Sorry Zulu, Iwas tracking down a place to make me a sheet metal knockout punch for a square hole. 

Yes I did have a problem with sync'ing some of the Audio and video, but turn out I was causing the problemand the new upgraded Dvix programming file was interfearing with Format factory. Joining, I took it out and no problem. Dvix upgrade keep claiming that I was copy right stealing, which could not be on my personel recorded movies. Figure that out.

Any way I have a little some thing that I have work on with camtasia and format factory, that I would like to show you. 

VideoJoiner120115214920.mp4 video by directcurrent - Photobucket

Just for grins I took a intro file, murge it with a file I got from U tube jsut to try it out. Now I want to add like a scrolling text file over the top of the intro file. kind of like a movie intro, like the beginning of Star Wars.. Also it prove to me that I could load a video into PhotoBucket OK with the right size file.


----------

